# Homeserver mit Steam



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (26. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe aus meinem alten Rechner einen Homeserver gebastelt, der 24/7 läuft, allerdings habe ich heute abend mal etwas mit meinem alten notebook ausprobiert, und zwar In-Home-Streaming bei Steam, habe festgestellt das es wunderbar geht, allerdings die Daten zu anspruchsvoll von meinem Gaming-Rechner zum Laptop sind. Auf meinem Server läuft Aktuell OpenMediaVault, allerdings habe ich mittlerweile viel über SSH nachinstalliert. Nun meine Vorstellung, ich würde gerne zusätzlich noch In-Home-Streaming betreiben, da es sich auf nem 32' angenehm mit Controller zockt. Ich habe auch versucht KDE als grafische Oberfläche zu installieren. Hat leider nicht so geklappt. Ich würde nach möglichkeit den server neu aufziehen und dann so einrichten, das er folgende Kriterien erfüllt:

- Netzlaufwerk für Windows und Android
-Plex Mediaserver sollte drauf laufen
-TeamSpeak 3 Server
-SSH (falls man das extra installieren muss, kenn mich in dem gebiet nur bei anwenung aus, und das auch eher bescheiden)
-Steam
-Allgemeine Nutzung im Internet falls ich keine Lust habe am Rechner zu sitzen (--> Grafische Benutzeröberfläche)
-FTP
- ... mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein wenn ich es konfiguriere, aber jetzt grade nicht ^^


Randdaten für Server
CPU: Intel Core I5 650
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHZ
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 750 TI OC 2GB (aus altem Rechner)
MB: Gammel Acer Müll (war Fertig-Rechner)
HDD1: 4TB WD Red
HDD2: ist nicht drinn, hab aber noch ne 1TB WD green über (nach möglichkeit würde ich die dann aber auch so partitionieren das ich so 900 GB wieder als Netzlaufwerk freigeben, weil mehr als 30 GB reichen denke ich für Server)

Randdaten von Gaming-Rechner (falls benötigt)
CPU: Intel Core I7 4790K
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Sniper 2133MHZ
GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980
MB: Asus Z97-P
HDD1-5: Verschieden ^^

Würde mich über einen Lösungsvorschlag freuen,

MfG MrSuchtFurchtLP


----------



## Jimini (27. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe das so, dass du letztendlich einen Spielerechner haben möchtest, welcher unter Linux läuft und ein paar Serverdienste anbietet - korrekt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (27. Januar 2015)

Nein, ich  möchte einen auf Linux basierenden Home Server, der mit HDMI am tv hängt und in-home-streaming zu betreiben


----------



## _maxe (27. Januar 2015)

Er möchte im Prinzip seinen Server so einrichten, das er über Steam ein Spiel streamen kann welches an seinem Gamingpc berechnet wird und am Server eben nur zu sehen und zu steuern ist.

Als anfang könntest du vielleicht kurz schreiben was denn genau nicht geklappt hat an deinem ersten Versuch.
Hast du ne Anleitung o.ä benutzt? Die könntest du auch noch hier reinstellen!

MfG,
maxe


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (27. Januar 2015)

_maxe richtig aufgefasst ^^ genau so sollte es sein.

ich habe heute auch noch ein bisschen rumprobiert... aller dings bin ich da auch nicht sehr weit gekommen, frisch ubuntu 14.04 LTS installiert in ner VM zum testen, und habe dort alles zusammen geschußtert wie ich es eig wollte... allerdings habe ich es dann nicht auf die reihe bekommen einen FTP server einzurichten, an Samba (oder wie das heisst für die Netzlaufwerke bei Windows) habe ich mich jetzt noch nicht versucht, immerhin hat SSH funktioniert 

Bei meinem ersten Versuch habe ich n bisschen gegooglt welche grafische oberfläche mich anspricht, nach dem motto was mir am besten gefällt nehme ich, leistung hab ich ja, und habe gegooglet mit welchen befehlen ich das installiere. das hat auch nicht so ganz kunktioniert, da der server zwar vollstänig bootet, über ssh auch alles wunderbar klappt, aber auf meinem TV via HDMI is nur ein standbild während des bootens zu sehen, und früher hat es anders ausgesehen mit login dialog, IP zum zugreifen und Pi Pa Po .... Zum installieren von KDM habe ich dann keine anleitung benutzt, nur als ich dann nicht mehr gewusst habe wie ich fortfahren soll habe ich mal gegoogelt und habe dann festgestellt, ich komme auch nicht weiter...

In Putty hatte ich dann Folgendes eingegeben:

sudo -s
[PW]
apt-get install kdm
.
.
.
und dann ist nicht mehr passiert, habe nicht weiter gewusst... später dann noch befehle wie:
startx
oder ähnliches ausprobiert... alles nicht mit dem gewünschten erfolg.... 

ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll...


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2015)

Um die verschiedenen Desktop Umgebungen zu testen, würde ich lieber direkt die vorkonfigurierten Images nehmen. 
Also Ubuntu (Unity), Xubuntu (XFCE), Lubuntu (LXDE), Kubuntu (KDE), Ubuntu mit Mate (Mate), Ubuntu Gnome (Gnome 3).


----------



## _maxe (28. Januar 2015)

Hast du denn innerhalb der vm gegoogelt? 
Mal ne ganz doofe Idee:
 ipconfig eintippen und schauen ob du eine IP-Adresse hast.

Eigentlich ist das installieren einer oberfläche keine große Sache.
Sudo apt-get install "kde/lxde/mate/etc"

Und dann einmal den Desktop starten


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (28. Januar 2015)

Ja installiert habe ich das ganze ja, aber ich bekomme es nicht gestartet..... Ausserdem, viel mir grade ein, wenn ich apt-get install kde auf meinem Server eingebe, kommt nur das das entsprechende packet nicht gefunden werden konnte -,- das mit den Images werde ich mal gucken, aber ich werde eh auf dem Rechner Größtenteils nur den Stream zocken und Filme gucken, sprich mir ist es eigentlich egal was des image mitbringt  soll nur anspbrechend aussehen


----------



## Jimini (28. Januar 2015)

K3n$! hat nicht ganz unrecht - mit den Images kannst du dir erstmal die unterschiedlichen Desktopumgebungen ansehen, bevor du dich für eine entscheidest. Das dürfte wesentlich einfacher sein als die Sachen händisch zu installieren.
Falls du KDE, Gnome, XFCE etc. dennoch von Hand installieren wirst, kannst du etwa mit "apt-cache search SUCHBEGRIFF" nach dem korrekten Namen der Pakete suchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## freezy94 (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe genau das Gleiche vorgehabt. Der Rechner sollte unter Linux laufen und möglichst nicht unter Windows.
Leider musste ich dann feststellen, dass das In-Home-Streaming unter Linux absolut schlecht läuft.
Und da es einer der Hauptkriterien war, In-Home-Streaming zu betreiben, musste ich schlussendlich doch auf Windows zurückgreifen.
Mein Server läuft jetzt unter Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit, 24/7, mit maximaler Leistung für In-Home-Streaming.
Ich hoffe, dass das Ganze mit den immer neu kommenden Linux Treibern und Steam-Updates zeitnah doch so Leistungsstark unter Linux läuft, bis dahin bleibt's bei Windows.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (28. Januar 2015)

in wiefern meinst du das mit es läuft nicht gut, ich hatte ubuntu 14.04 LTS in ner VM laufen, und hatte das da mal ausprobiert, mir ist da nix aufgefallen was nicht flüssig oder allgemein schlecht sein könnte ... 
wie sieht das denn dann aus wenn ich das als Windows Server laufen lasse ? also z.B. Windows Server 2012 R2 oder dergleichen....


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (28. Januar 2015)

@_maxe ja habe ich da der server auch nach aussen hin zur zeit als FTP server läuft.
@Jimini ja gut ich tendiere mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so zu OMV was ich aktuell installiert habe weil selbst der befehl apt-cache nicht vorhanden ist .... 

(ja ich weis hätte ich grad in ein Post packen können, war aber noch im Chat-Mode xD)


----------



## Shona (30. Januar 2015)

Wieso nutzt du nicht SteamOS?
Das hat ansich genau das was du willst, als "das er über Steam ein Spiel streamen kann welches an seinem Gamingpc berechnet wird"
Für genau das ist SteamOS doch entwicklet worden und  die In-Home-Streaming Funktion


----------



## _maxe (31. Januar 2015)

Das SteamOS wurde eher für potente HTPCs entwickelt, eben die SteamMachines.
Als Server OS ist das denke ich deutlich zu Ressourcen fressend.


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2015)

_maxe schrieb:


> Das SteamOS wurde eher für potente HTPCs entwickelt, eben die SteamMachines.
> Als Server OS ist das denke ich deutlich zu Ressourcen fressend.


SteamOS ist auch nur eine Linux Distributionen und wurde nicht extra für HTPCs ( „Steam Machine“) entwickelt sondern soll nur hauptsächlich auf den den „Steam Machine“ laufen was aber totaler Quatsch ist da diese nichtmal veröffenlticht sind.

Man kann es für jeden PC nutzen wenn man Steam und gleichzeitig Linux nutzen will und wenn er so oder so streamen will dann ist SteamOS doch genau das richtige.
Wüsste jetzt auch nicht das SteamOS Ressourcen fressend ist, woher hast du das?

Es kostet ihn auch nur Zeit um das mal zu testen und wenn es nicht passt dann passt es nicht, aber von vorne rein gar nicht erst vorschlage ist auch nicht der richige weg.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe SteamOS jetzt mal auf dem ding gestestet, es fällt ausser acht... 2,2 GB RAM auslastung direkt nach dem hochfahren kann ich nicht gebrauchen, und vorallem dann auch nicht wenn das ding 24/7 laufen soll und ich nach dem ich nen In-Home-Stream beendet habe die fehlermeldung bekomme das der Streaming-Client abgestürzt ist und ich dann als einzige möglichkeit habe den rechner neuzustarten... und das ist das was ich nicht gebrauchen kann, weil ich auf dem sachen nach aussen hin offen habe (TS, FTP, Media-Stream) für freunde und ich möchte denen nicht beim Film gucken oder sowas sagen müssen "ja ich habe mir was vom rechner gestreamt, muss den rechner neustarten weil das ne nicht gut laufende BETA ist. Da nehme ich lieber ein Funktionierendes Linux Mint und pack da alles drauf (Linux Mint nur als beispiel).

EDIT: könnte mir vlt jemand mal genau erklären wie ich meinen FTP server einrichten kann, ich habe das immer nach anlietung gemacht und es hat nie funktioniert.... am einfachsten wäre denke ich wenn einer mich dann anschreibt und ich ihm meine TS-IP gebe auf der wir das dann durchgehen können ... weil ich konnte mich dann nie verbinden, bzw ich konnte die benötigten Pakete nicht installieren.


----------



## Jimini (1. Februar 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> Also ich habe SteamOS jetzt mal auf dem  ding gestestet, es fällt ausser acht... 2,2 GB RAM auslastung direkt  nach dem hochfahren kann ich nicht gebrauchen


Linux geht ganz anders mit RAM um als Windows. Da es sinnlos ist, Speicher ungenutzt zu lassen, nimmt sich das System so viel es kriegen kann und gibt ihn bei Bedarf frei. Erklärt wird das beispielsweise hier.


> könnte mir vlt jemand mal genau erklären wie ich meinen FTP server  einrichten kann


FTP ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, allein schon wegen der unverschlüsselten Verbindung würde ich FTP nicht einsetzen. Zudem hängt die Einrichtung davon ab, welche Software  du einsetzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> Also ich habe SteamOS jetzt mal auf dem ding gestestet, es fällt ausser acht... 2,2 GB RAM auslastung direkt nach dem hochfahren


Dann stimmt aber was nicht, den das ist absurd das es nach dem hochfahren 2GB RAM auslastung hat. 
Hier kwahoo2 comments on Does SteamOS work with only 2 GB ram? schreibt einer er braucht mit Spiel Stream höchstens 4GB und andere in diesem Beitrag schreiben sie lassen es in einer VM mit max 2GB laufen.



MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> EDIT: könnte mir vlt jemand mal genau erklären wie ich meinen FTP server einrichten kann, ich habe das immer nach anlietung gemacht und es hat nie funktioniert.... am einfachsten wäre denke ich wenn einer mich dann anschreibt und ich ihm meine TS-IP gebe auf der wir das dann durchgehen können ... weil ich konnte mich dann nie verbinden, bzw ich konnte die benötigten Pakete nicht installieren.


Ports freigeben (in deinem fall noch routen) und User anlegen und ggf. Ordner anlegen.

Achaj ich hoffe das du konstanten Upload von min 20Mbit hast, weil sonst kannste dein vorhaben vergessen . ich sehe es an meinem Rootserver wie viel die Upload gefressen wird. (Dieses Jahr sind es schon 180GB). Zwar sind bei mir Spieleserver dabei aber du willst Spiele Streamen bzw. Medien Streamen das frisst genauso viel wie ein Gameserver wenn es 24/7 laufen soll.


----------

